# Hedgies and I Evacuated.



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

It's been a while since I've posted, but we have been having some bad weather in my corner of the world, and my apartment complex was evacuated today due to flooding. Fortunately I had prepared an emergency kit for my hedgehogs (their "diaper bag") so that I could just grab it and pack them up with a few other things and be on our way.

Just reminding everyone to be prepared in case of emergency for your little guys! Have a grab and go kit with food and bottled water, hot hands and blankets, travel cages, baby wipes, puppy pads, etc. 

We are all safe and sound! I was able to safely evacuate to my parents house about an hour away (although it took several hours to leave the city). The hedgies handled it like a champ and are settling in nicely.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm so glad you are all okay. There's much to be said for preparedness.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a wonderful parent.............prepared to care for your little ones!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I'm glad you're safe. I once had to evacuate due to a nearby fire. I was nine at the time and only responsible for one little hamster, but it really drilled the idea of preparedness into my mind.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It's a good idea to have a plan in place for evacuations for any reason. It's easy to not think about if you live in an area that doesn't normally get natural disasters that require evacuations. The reality is anyone could be in a similar situation. 
My question since this is still fresh for you, what would you do differently if you were doing an evacuation again? It always seemed to me that I have great ideas after I needed them.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Cages is definitely a hard one, especially if you have more than one hog. I think it's maybe because I'm used to traveling that I was prepared in that aspect. I take my hedgehogs everywhere that I go if I'm ever going to be gone for an overnight or longer. They literally are my kids and I don't trust anyone with them. However someone who isn't used to traveling with their boys may have some issues with this. If you only have one you can use the bathtub as a temporary solution but I use pop up playpens made for dogs. That is one thing I would definitely suggest for others.

Something that I was not prepared for was their wheels, I did have to leave them behind. I do have mounted wheels and I wasn't able to take them with me. This isn't a huge deal for overnight or other short trips, but I really hate not having them being able to run. Their cages (especially the pop ups) are a little on the smaller side (just over 5 sq ft) so that's something I feel like I should figure out.

Honestly, though, I think the fact that I frequently travel and have my hedgies out with me that I was more prepared. I probably take my hogs out and about with me about once a week to the park or around the town so I've learned over time what the need. If you do travel a lot, I would get live animal stickers for your (hard sided) pet carriers. If anything should happen when out and about, I want it to be easy to recognize so that my hogs can be rescued as well. Similarly I'm thinking of making a door plaque for my apartment that alerts people that hedgehogs are in the residendce so that if there's ever an emergency, and I am unavailable, someone will know to get them out.


----------

